# How to get the best audio from a desktop pc?



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, I would like to discuss and hear your opinions about sound quality. I want to have excellent sound when I listen music and watching movies. Do I have to buy a soundcard? Or those modded Realtek drivers with Dolby, SRS can do the same? Some claims that DAC will work great, too. What are your advices for me and other music lovers?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to discuss and hear your opinions about sound quality. I want to have excellent sound when I listen music and watching movies. Do I have to buy a soundcard? Or those modded Realtek drivers with Dolby, SRS can do the same? Some claims that DAC will work great, too. What are your advices for me and other music lovers?


Explain your current setup first. What speakers, amplifiers, etc.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

@CityCultivator I have none of this, I'm building the new system, I will buy hardwares according to your directions. (At the moment I have a vaio laptop with SRS Premium which is not enough for nothing)


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @CityCultivator I have none of this, I'm building the new system, I will buy hardwares according to your directions. ()AT the moment I have a vaio laptop with SRS Premium which is not enough for nothing)


Stereo, Multichannel?
PC speakers? Or a receiver + speakers? What do you like?
Buying? Budget.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Stereo channel and pc speakers are good to me


----------



## revin (Jan 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Do I have to buy a soundcard?


That depends on  If the spec's of "Onboard"  is as good as an "add on" card
Some {Most} motherboard's have Amazing Audio onboard, even older m/b's

But you don't really want any extra stuff that changes the "original" recording  ie...  SRS, that is more of "gimmick" to the sound for Music
But since you mention "Stereo" then it will indeed help to use some extra codec's for movies
Now that is based on what you said * "I want to have excellent sound"*
It come's down to using the "Best" DAC"  in the chain, onboard or a add in sound card, and speaker's.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

@revin Thank you, so do you think SRS, Dolby etc, breaks the sounds naturalty?


----------



## oobymach (Jan 25, 2020)

I like creative desktop speakers. I have on my desktop a set of both creative T20's and T50's, they have a break in period but once they have been used for a bit they produce more bass, as low as 50hz response which is pretty good for a speaker with such a small footprint.

For a dac I use an ifi nano idsd le which is 32 bit 384khz response and is stereo only so no extra outputs but what it does output is fantastic in terms of quality, the newest firmware for it includes a digital filter upgrade to make all the audio you listen to sound as close to perfect as you can get.

You can hear audio distortion and compression so low quality audio will sound like low quality audio but high quality audio or even just good quality sounds so much better with a dac than through onboard pc audio. My onboard can do 32bit 192khz but has a duller tone to it and not as loud compared with the ifi.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Stereo channel and pc speakers are good to me


Sorry but I am confused, first you say you want the best well PC speakers are not the best.
I have what you would consider the best sound. (Opinion).
First My PC is connected to my Denon AVR-3802 VIA Fiber optic cable ( only other way is 4 individual 3.5mm to RCA inputs on the back of ARV unit.) from there the sound enters the BEST SPEAKERS on the consumer market (IMHO) RF5000f Klipsch and RF6000F Klipsch with a huge 800w sub and DBX rear speakers This is the best sound that I can get.
If you want good sound you are going to have to step it up you are listening to a tin can IMHO!

I know not everyone can afford an audiophile setup like mine so don't be a hater, I am telling the OP he is WAY off base if he thinks logitecs are going to give him what he really wants. STEP IT WAY WAY UP BRO!



oobymach said:


> I like creative desktop speakers. I have on my desktop a set of both creative T20's and T50's, they have a break in period but once they have been used for a bit they produce more bass, as low as 50hz response which is pretty good for a speaker with such a small footprint.
> 
> For a dac I use an ifi nano idsd le which is 32 bit 384khz response and is stereo only so no extra outputs but what it does output is fantastic in terms of quality, the newest firmware for it includes a digital filter upgrade to make all the audio you listen to sound as close to perfect as you can get.
> 
> You can hear audio distortion and compression so low quality audio will sound like low quality audio but high quality audio or even just good quality sounds so much better with a dac than through onboard pc audio. My onboard can do 32bit 192khz but has a duller tone to it and not as loud compared with the ifi.


Again not the BEST more of a tin can comparatively speaking. My god that is like listing with my iphone S6! LMFAO! 
THE "BEST"? That is the BEST? Man mine must be out of this UNIVERSE then! LOL.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 25, 2020)

A 100$ motherboard built-in audio codec + a 100$ good stereo speaker is 95% as good as the most expensive stereo system. My advice don't waste ur money for that 5%.


----------



## hat (Jan 25, 2020)

Depends on what you're looking for. If you want the BEST sound, you're entering audiophile territory. Be prepared to spend thousands and thousands of dollars and learn all sorts of terminology that will make your head spin. And then spend more when you're unhappy with your setup.

If you just want _good_ sound, well, I had a set of Bose Companion 2 Series 3 stereo speakers. They sounded really good and had powerful enough bass on their own without needing a sub. They also only cost about $100. I still use an old X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro I had from years and years ago, but onboard today is probably just as good. If you still want more, you can look into a recent sound card, or maybe an external DAC.


----------



## erixx (Jan 25, 2020)

A pair of wooden 3-way speakers plugged into the onboard sound would be a good base. Tiny, plastic, "PC speakers" are rubbish. I have a pair of +/- 150 € Edifiers and they are great for an Soho setup. If you live in the countryhouse or in a villa well, you can up your game...


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

ador250 said:


> A 100$ motherboard built-in audio codec + a 100$ good stereo speaker is 95% as good as the most expensive stereo system. My advice don't waste ur money for that 5%.


WHAT! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!
SO you are saying some POS 100 dollar set up is going to even COME FING CLOSE TO GIVING YOU THE SOUND MY 4K SYSTEM CAN?! OMFG THIS IS JUST PLAIN WRONG 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%
You are selling snake OIL and BS!





hat said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. If you want the BEST sound, you're entering audiophile territory. Be prepared to spend thousands and thousands of dollars and learn all sorts of terminology that will make your head spin. And then spend more when you're unhappy with your setup.



Exactly RIGHT ! 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%!

This guy THIS GUY GETS IT! Now this is more like it.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 25, 2020)

Where are you listening? On the couch? At your desk? Basically, are you sitting close to the speakers? Completely different creatures.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Where are you listening? On the couch? At your desk? Basically, are you sitting close to the speakers? Completely different creatures.


In this case you can ask what about headphones?

The OP asked for the BEST I gave the OP the BEST and then someone says the best is a set of PC speakers and a sound card WTF? Man the best sure has been changed from my time.
This can't possibly be the BEST NOT by a LONG shot!
PC, Speakers and or pc bookshelf speakers OMG.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> In this case you can ask what about headphones?


True, but they're always a compromise IME. I'd rather be sitting in front of decent speakers in a bad room than only have a REALLY good headphone setup. I have gotten to try some amazing stuff, but by nature all headphones have their own kinds of weirdness to them. It's just not the same.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 25, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> True, but they're always a compromise IME. I'd rather be sitting in front of decent speakers in a bad room than only have a REALLY good headphone setup. I have gotten to try some amazing stuff, but by nature all headphones have their own kinds of weirdness to them. It's just not the same.



Opposite here.
I'm all about headphones in front of my PC due to various reasons but mainly cause I don't want to bother anyone else in the house cause I know very well how much it bothers/annoys me when I'm forced to listen to someone else blasting music or whatever else.

Sure if you live alone or in the middle of nowhere then blast away but I can't do that nor want to.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Opposite here.
> I'm all about headphones in front of my PC due to various reasons but mainly cause I don't want to bother anyone else in the house cause I know very well how much it bothers/annoys me when I'm forced to listen to someone else blasting music or whatever else.
> 
> Sure if you live alone or in the middle of nowhere then blast away but I can't do that nor want to.


You would absolutely hate me as a neighbor in this case. LOL. 
Don't think you would get much sleep.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

I think without loudest volume and with headphones we can get the clear sound with decent bass, isn't it?


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> You would absolutely hate me as a neighbor in this case. LOL.
> Don't think you would get much sleep.



Most likely yes and I would try to make you stop one way or another.

Luckily its not a thing where I live _'in a town'_,its bad enough to listen to all of my neighbour's dogs barking the whole night sometimes. _'I also have sensitive ears so yea..'_


----------



## erixx (Jan 25, 2020)

never heard about "latest volume"... (Must be some audiophile stuff, lol)


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2020)

Headphones or speakers? Budget?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't mind bothering people. At my old apartment the caretakers lived two suites below me, and they could clearly hear my subs  7am to 11pm as long as you aren't rattling stuff off the walls  you are good to go. I could.. but didn't.. just that one time. The neighbors between us complained frequently.  I was nice enough to leave my subs off during the week, the weekend is fair game


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

I prefer a well isolated mid level headphone .


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Most likely yes and I would try to make you stop one way or another.


Yeah that's what my current neighbors keep saying lol. 
Once I got the new Klipsch speaker system they just HATE me!


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

@trickson Your system is better than anything I could imagine  so this is too much to me. All I want a good, clear sound with an adequate bass with sound isolation. But I'm not sure if I have to buy a sound card?


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> @trickson Your system is better than anything I could imagine  so this is too much to me. All I want a good, clear sound with an adequate bass with sound isolation. But I'm not sure if I have to buy a sound card?


Thank you.
First off if you can all you need to do for awesome sound is this.
Find a nice stereo or AVR system you can get an awesome AVR system for $150 bucks (Even my system is now only $150 bucks WHEN I PAID $1,300!) Then just plug the sound card from the PC (if it has a fiber optic line out you are so golden) to that system, Pick up some good speakers at the pawn shop ( just to start ) you can pick up some really nice stuff for cheep.
Then enjoy your setup. 
Sorry but you just are NOT going to get awesome sound from PC speaker systems that can compare to this if done right,NO WAY IN HELL!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2020)

How much money do you have, because its endless. But a separate system away from your PC is best

Now if you have a small budget, and you want PC speakers. Than Klipsch Pro audio 2.1 with a Xonar $50 sound card


----------



## hat (Jan 25, 2020)

For sure, no PC speakers exist than can come close to what you can do with a receiver and some home theater speakers. I once found some stereo speakers and a really old receiver that took CDs, or even cassette tapes, but it had an auxiliary input I connected my PC to. Before it died (speakers were already damaged before I got it) it gave really nice sound. If you want a good starting point, check your local Craigslist, thrift stores etc and see if you can find such a system (hopefully in better shape than mine was). People who don't want them anymore are probably selling them for peanuts, especially if it was mostly used to listen to CDs or something... but as long as there's an auxiliary input for at least stereo, that's a good start. Then you can decide if you want more.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

Jetster said:


> How much money do you have, because its endless. But a separate system away from your PC is best
> 
> Now if you have a small budget, and you want PC speakers. Than Klipsch Pro audio 2.1


Yes and no.
Like I have said and that others have said you can get some really nice stuff for peanuts! It's really insane.
I got the Klipsch speakers for 370 each for the rf5000 and 500 each for the rf6000f.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

@trickson
lol @pc speakers are (always) crap.
you do realize there are speakers outside of logitech or those 30$ no-name speakers.
i had/have a 2.1 "THX" (certified) systems from a few different brands, and all sounded better than any of the pc speakers from any brand (outside some creative/edifier).
and definitely better than boomy BOSE stuff (2.1/5.1), that cant even get DD/DTS nor Hi-Res certified (that some brands have on their cans) even on their biggest HT systems.


@mclaren85
if you want to use the onboard/not buy a SC, its usually ok to use digital out from it to feed active speakers/dac,
but with analog HP/HS/Speakers, a decent SC will definitely improve sound.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah that's what my current neighbors keep saying lol.
> Once I got the new Klipsch speaker system they just HATE me!



Just a guess but I think his budget is much lower

And here we go again, this will be locked soon


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @*trickson*
> lol @pc speakers are (always) crap.
> you do realize there are speakers outside of logitech or those 30$ no-name speakers.
> i had/have a 2.1 "THX" (certified) systems from a few different brands, and all sounded better than any of the pc speakers from any brand (outside some creative/edifier).
> ...


Sorry no I did not. I mean I really haven't bothered to look into it. Ever since hooking my systems to the stereo became my norm like years ago too. Nothing has been able to hold a candle to my hook up other than ATMOS that is about all that can "Beat" my setup in sound quality. sorry I am partial to my audiophile setup.



Jetster said:


> How much money do you have, because its endless. But a separate system away from your PC is best
> 
> Now if you have a small budget, and you want PC speakers. Than Klipsch Pro audio 2.1 with a Xonar $50 sound card


OMG Klipsch makes a speaker system for PC's?
Okay I need to see this if so I may just get them!
OKAY I am so sorry I really did not know Klipsch made pc speaker systems. 
I am going to look into this even more see if I can get a theater setup for my bedroom computer THANK SO MUCH SO SWEET!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2020)

trickson said:


> OMG Klipsch makes a speaker system for PC's?
> Okay I need to see this if so I may just get them!



I have a set in my garage, not even hooked up to a PC. Because they are also Blue tooth I just use my phone. Sound amazing


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Jetster said:


> I have a set in my garage, not even hooked up to a PC. Because they are also Blue tooth I just use my phone. Sound amazing


OMG! Okay so you have the BEST speakers made by one of the best manufacture there is (IMHO) and you have them just sitting in the garage? 
BLASPHEMY! HERETIC! 
Can I have them?


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> I prefer a well isolated mid level headphone .


If this is just for listening and your headphones are over 80 ohms, something like a Schiit Magni 3 will do you fine for around a hundred bucks.

It's really all about budget though. You can spend a couple hundred and have good sound or a few thousand and have good sound. It's really up to you.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

unfortunate no one carries the 1st gen (real power switch etc), but this is pretty good for the price.





						Amazon.com: Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX Certified Computer Speaker: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX Certified Computer Speaker: Computers & Accessories



					smile.amazon.com
				




im running it off an Asus DX i got for 50$, and some modded Sennheiser HD 558,
and anything that would really improve on those, would cost a bit more than i care to spend for now..

Might go back to these, if i can find a decent unit below 100$, as i loved the sub output (power), even at higher vol  (apart from the 10 on on the Z with 5.1).




__





						Logitech Z-2200 Review - IGN
					

Big bass and wide open sound makes this 2.1 system a serious contender.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jan 26, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Stereo channel and pc speakers are good to me


If you'r using speakers then plug them in the audio ports on the back of the motherboard. If you'r using headphones, then plug them in the front case audio ports


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Think I will try these out see how they sound. 

Still looking for a full 5.1 surround sound setup though.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 26, 2020)

trickson said:


> Sorry but I am confused, first you say you want the best well PC speakers are not the best.
> I have what you would consider the best sound. (Opinion).
> First My PC is connected to my Denon AVR-3802 VIA Fiber optic cable ( only other way is 4 individual 3.5mm to RCA inputs on the back of ARV unit.) from there the sound enters the BEST SPEAKERS on the consumer market (IMHO) RF5000f Klipsch and RF6000F Klipsch with a huge 800w sub and DBX rear speakers This is the best sound that I can get.
> If you want good sound you are going to have to step it up you are listening to a tin can IMHO!
> ...


I've been in rooms with audio setups worth more than your average house. I know what sounds good and what doesn't, they are plenty loud and clear enough for most people. That being said there is a small percentage of the population who spend more on speakers than a used car, the more you spend the louder your setup can go, but clarity comes from your dac and your source audio. 

If you feed bad quality audio into $5000 speakers it's going to sound garbage, same can be said of a good $100 setup. I know for fact I can hear audio compression and glitches clearly with even 320kbps mp3's and prefer the flac version of music because it's uncompressed and glitch free and you can absolutely hear the difference between low and high end audio even on a modest setup.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

out of the box they have a bit too much bass, but easy to fix (dial) and i like that the mids are not too much (at least for me)


----------



## damric (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm happy with my $100 logitechs coming off my Xonar on my main upstairs rig. It sounds great for what I need it to do.

But my downstairs HTPC runs though my late 1980s era Sony stereo and boy that just sounds so good and very loud and no distortion even at maximum volume. Pretty sure the whole neighborhood hears it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

oobymach said:


> I've been in rooms with audio setups worth more than your average house. I know what sounds good and what doesn't, they are plenty loud and clear enough for most people. That being said there is a small percentage of the population who spend more on speakers than a used car, the more you spend the louder your setup can go, but clarity comes from your dac and your source audio.
> 
> If you feed bad quality audio into $5000 speakers it's going to sound garbage, same can be said of a good $100 setup. I know for fact I can hear audio compression and glitches clearly with even 320kbps mp3's and prefer the flac version of music because it's uncompressed and glitch free and you can absolutely hear the difference between low and high end audio even on a modest setup.


Right I was eyeing these speakers that cost each one mind you $10,000.00 I would have spent 50k if he would have spent ten more minutes on me for REAL!
There were the largest massivest speakers I have ever seen! And the sound OMG HEAVE came to Earth! I would be homeless now and have no place for them but it would have been the best 30 days of my ears life. LOL.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jan 26, 2020)

ador250 said:


> A 100$ motherboard built-in audio codec + a 100$ good stereo speaker is 95% as good as the most expensive stereo system. My advice don't waste ur money for that 5%.


I agree. I find the realtek audio on most current motherboards to be more than good enough for general listening, and imo i think that the recommendations for expensive high quality audio equipment is overblown and goes above the area of diminishing returns on anything but audio\music productions needs


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

@Solid State Soul ( SSS )
until you realize "you" can hear hear someones position on stereo HP/and over larger distances,
and other asking me how i could hear something they couldnt, while being one floor closer to source (bomber on siege).
seen the same with a friend that switched to (open) sennheisers, and could then hear ppl from the other side of the map, thinking they were just outside the building.
compared to any HP/HS he had before (include Astros).

im not gonna waste the money on some 800$ HP (or more) to connect them to the pc,
but just the ~200$ i spend on the card/HD558  (modded to "598") were def worth it,
and a day and night difference to stuff that was sometimes even close in price.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

All I can say is the OP said that they wanted *"The best audio from a desktop pc".  *I have to say $100 Bucks just isn't going to cut it.
See you want cheep anyone can get cheep crap the OP wants the best,RIGHT!? 
Well I am mealy stating fact if you want the BEST sound from a PC you need to step up the game and pay for it. 
It's the fact you can say what you want but it still will not be the "BEST" unless you PAY for it. I mean it is just common sense, You put thousands into your PC and then just say plastic speakers at $100 bucks is going to cut it? 
The sound card that comes with most MB or should I say good gaming Motherboards is more than fine if you pair it with the right setup. But you can keep buying up Logitech speakers thinking you got it when in fact "THEY GOT YOU". 
Good luck.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

i think the "problem" is the definition of "BEST" for the different users.
if i asked whats the best car, and the answer is "500HP, 2 door, RWD...",
now put THAT car into 5ft of snow. still the best car? nope. but also not the cars fault, as it wasn't made for that.

one reason i got the SC was to feed my cans at least a decent signal, and even with my latest board (Aorus Ultra),
still havent seen a reason to remove it, and use the onboard.
but i wont have a sleepless night running the 2.1 thx klipsch i got for 100$ (when i dont want to use the HPs),
as anything better than this would be in the 3-500$ range (edifier etc), which i rather spend on going from 2080 to a ti


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> i think the "problem" is the definition of "BEST" for the different users.
> if i asked whats the best car, and the answer is "500HP, 2 door, RWD...",
> now put THAT car into 5ft of snow. still the best car? nope. but also not the cars fault, as it wasn't made for that.
> 
> ...


Yes but when you put 2-4K in a computer and set cheep drivers and amp on it doesn't that just make you go 
I have my bedroom system the ryzen 3 1300x on a yamaha stereo with some vintage magnovox 1975 stereo loud speakers and I can assure you the sound is FANTASTIC! I would go even as far as say it is defiantly stereo audiophile level.  ALL FROM GOODWILL! Yeah it's just analog 2 channel but it's still better than ANY AND I MEAN ANY plastic 100 dollar pc speaker setup and I only paid 20 bucks total!
So this stuff is NOT hard just need a good AMP/AVR system that can do the heavy lifting no need to worry about the sound card today's sound cards are more than ample to give the sound out it's the system you hook it to that will depend on the quality of sound.
It is just like every thing in life if you want better it is just going to cost you or at least make you do some looking for a find like me


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 26, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> I think without loudest volume and with headphones we can get the clear sound with decent bass, isn't it?


Actually i prefer dedicated soundcard than on board although for highend motherboard now got better sound processing, the input (the file), output (cables and speaker/headset) and decent bass? Wide bass, deep bass, detail bass or chasing SPL?


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 26, 2020)

@micropage7 I don't know what the wide bass, deep bass and detail bass are yet.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2020)

I run a Xonar Essence STX with LME49720 OPAMPSs myself and swappable OPAMPS and decent audio is the reason why I keep using my STX and because I primarily just use it with my sen 820's and the fact that it still sounds very good. That is not the best audio though and getting the best audio is pretty much impossible because everyone has different tastes in music, is your definition of the best balance, or a wide sound stage or bass, its all subjective. Now if you want a high end experience that is different and definitely possible but before you plunk down the money for that "experience" you should probably say what headphones or if you want some dedicated speaker setup or both you prefer now because audio gets expensive fast.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

Audio is highly subjective. What someone thinks sounds absolutely fantastic, might not have the same effect on someone else. For instance, someone may love Klipsch products immensely, myself, not so much. Same goes for Denon, some may absolutely love them, myself? I think they're ok.. Your environment plays a big role in how your system will sound. There are a few things to take into consideration, starting with needs, wants, then budget. It is really easy to get wrapped up in others opinions, and make them your own. Best thing you can do is to go actually listen to what it sounds like before you buy, if you can.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

most of the time the type of music will determine it.
hiphop/rnb etc usually likes lower, more vibrating bass (larger drivers),
things like electronic stuff is usually towards a more "kicking" bass (smaller driver), other music might have both.

in general, proper bass means larger driver (the lower the freq you want to put out, the larger it needs to be),
part of the reason why under powered (wattage/dampening) smaller subs (up to 5 in) commonly used in those "cheap"2.1) sound horrible,
not even talking about the cheap crossovers etc being used in those as well.
im not a bass head, but do like full range sound (not cut off at "100 hz" because of lack of proper sub etc), and especially with movies
having a sub with proper/matching output makes a lot more fun.

the klipsch 2.1 (6.5in sub) would be a nice "starter", something better i would look at the edifiers (above 150$).

depending on what is more important (gaming or movies), see if you can find a sound blaster Z or Xonar DX (or similar) at/below 100$
(maybe open box from amazon/microcenter etc), to me still sounds better than onboard and provide a noticeable difference (to me).
and with the Uni drivers (1823) i have 0 issues running it, something that isnt the case with some realtek drivers/software.

with cans its a bit different, as you want to listen to the different types
(closed ones usually have more bass but produce "in-head" sound, open ones usually less bass but better positioning and more of a "stereo speaker" sound
with better left/right separation as well).
and so far everyone i got to switch (to open type headphones), even see improvements when gaming/movies (not just music),
and i love the fact i dont get hot ears (like some closed type) even when i play for couple hours.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 26, 2020)

@Fry178 I love Altec Lansing speakers. Which one do you think is better? Altec or Klipsch?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

Id probably go with the Klipsch, as my Altec Lansing's kind of suck


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

for AL, havent looked at their more expensive stuff, but what we carry in the store (especially portable stuff),
isnt that great, especially compared to other name brands, same for their (home) speaker stuff up to 100ish $.

then again, Klipsch sells a "Reference series" 2.1 SB, that doesnt even have one movie-relevant certification ,
when other brands not only offer that, but even dolby atmos/Hi_res etc.

the only reason i bought the klipsch cause i got them for way less than a used Z 2200/2300 (9/8" sub) would have cost me,
and they were to have decent SQ (not just output)
i do like them on the sound , as they dont over do the mids (compared to low/high freq.)


----------



## joellim (Jan 26, 2020)

you should get good stereo speakers with a subwoofer from a well known spaeker company, NOT an electronics company that just so happen to make spaekers like Creative or Logitech. 
personally im using an Audioengine A5+ with S8 subwoofer. they are tuned for nearfield listening so they they can be the same desk at you're using. Some of the more powerful and expensive sites needs a lot of space in between the speakers and the listener to sound good. For example @trickson 's setup is amazing but you wouldnt be able to sit 50cm away and listen to them.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

just because its a speaker maker, doesnt mean anything. they can produce crap as well, 
same for the others. just because its logitech/creative doesnt automatically mean they sound bad,
especially for ppl that dont spend +500$ on a 2.1, which will also needs to be properly fed/source
to make a difference over something for a third of the price.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> just because its a speaker maker, doesnt mean anything. they can produce crap as well,
> same for the others. just because its logitech/creative doesnt automatically mean they sound bad,
> especially for ppl that dont spend +500$ on a 2.1, which will also needs to be properly fed/source
> to make a difference over something for a third of the price.


There is something out there for everyone.
It all boils down to one factor and ONLY one.
How much are you willing to spend, This is the one and only factor in ANYTHING we do from cars to PC's.
The statement "THE BEST" is on it's face a non-sequitur and very subjective at "best".
If you are asking for the "BEST" that you can afford, Then a dollar amount or Budget is needed to be able to give the "BEST" overall product line within that budget.
SO if your budget is a Ford pinto then you can NOT even begin think of looking at the Dodge Demon.

What is the REAL budget for the "BEST" PC audio you are willing or have on hand to spend?
That is the first question, Space room size and level of audio equipment (Doldy surround, ATMOS, 5.1/7.1CH ect.) do you want, where will it be located? Ie.. How much space do you have for the Audio unit for the PC?
If you are at a desk then an AVR system is well dumb. Where are you going to put all that stuff?
SO without ME knowing all this , I just tell you how mine is setup. Yes I have thousands in cash invested in my audio and it is no secret why, I spent thousands on my COMPUTER too!
I have the "BEST" computer and Audio system I can buy! I have the "BEST" audio system and COMPUTER system I have EVERY had or built in the past.
I HAVE "THE BEST" PERIOD!
The ONLY reason is because I chose to have it.


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 26, 2020)

How about the room where your setup is located, it plays huge role in audio quality. Is there any sort of echoing in your room? Is there huge window(s)?


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

StaticVapour said:


> How about the room where your setup is located, it plays huge role in audio quality. Is there any sort of echoing in your room? Is there huge window(s)?


I addressed that as well. And all that is really overcome with a good set of drivers. and keeping them away from the  windows when possible, If not just make sure you are at least 6" from the wall or windows. YES 6" is what I said.


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 26, 2020)

trickson said:


> I addressed that as well. And all that is really overcome with a good set of drivers. and keeping them away from the  windows when possible, If not just make sure you are at least 6" from the wall or windows. YES 6" is what I said.


Room acoustics are huge thing and they have to be always addressed  I know how it feels to have room with bad acoustics, bass cancellation and dips in response at my sitting spot is no fun


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

StaticVapour said:


> Room acoustics are huge thing and they have to be always addressed  I know how it feels to have room with bad acoustics, bass cancellation and dips in response at my sitting spot is no fun


I agree all can be over come with some tweaking and good drivers.
I would recommend to anyone that has a sub a couch and a wall to try this.
Take your subwoofer (Again if you can) place it behind the couch yes up against the wall is fine. You will hear a huge difference in the bass quality and sound.
Most of the time angling and toeing in or out the speakers can cancel out the echo or just changing around your furniture will do this as well.
This is for people like me that have a theater setup in there living room with your PC as the entertainment hub.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 26, 2020)

time to add my 2 cents:

Sound cards: anything with SNR over 90DB is decent, 95 DB is ok 100DB is good  anything over 100DB is excellent
There is a limit to what a pc output can do and then you need a amplifier.
Speakers: cheap,plastic ones are to be avoided. Bigger is always better. 3-way separation is good, some fancy system go  further than that.
acronim soup software - most of the stuff is (in my opinion) just equalizer and gain tricks, some of the best will mess with flanger, reverb and echo effects.Don't pay for them.
The human hearing limit is from 20 Hz to 20000 Hz and it degrades with age. Any systems or software that claims more is lying. You don't need 24bit 192KHz (192 000 Hz) for listening unless you are a dog, cat or maybe an alien.

Also don't stand too close to the speakers.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

MyTechAddiction said:


> time to add my 2 cents:
> 
> Sound cards: anything with SNR over 90DB is decent, 95 DB is ok 100DB is good  anything over 100DB is excellent
> There is a limit to what a pc output can do and then you need a amplifier.
> ...


Well said my TPU Friend.



This must be why my dogs go bannanas when I am jammin out LMFAO!


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

@trickson
except putting the woofer close to seating position is most of the time counter productive.
the lower the freq, the longer the wave, the more distance i need between speaker and listener, or im not getting the full output.
one reason you will hear more bass once you start to be +5ft away.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @trickson
> except putting the woofer close to seating position is most of the time counter productive.
> the lower the freq, the longer the wave, the more distance i need between speaker and listener, or im not getting the full output.
> one reason you will hear more bass once you start to be +5ft away.


Yes and No.
Depends on room size sub size and power and the amount as well. I have one sub more than enough for me and my room, Other rooms need 2 subwoofers and in this case you can have the best of both worlds IMHO and that would be one in front and one in back, That is how I want to set mine up and all I need is one more sub. 
Think I may get one today


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

i dont mean having enough bass, im talking about hearing/getting 100% of what the woofer puts out.
there is no way, you will hear full output from a 10 or 12 in woofer running @50Hz that is 2ft away from you (vs + 6 ft),
not gonna happen, no matter the room size/output.
the lower the frequency, the more distance is needed so the wave can build up to full, this isnt something you can "change".

optimum for 50Hz is +20ft, half wave is almost 12ft distance needed...








						Length of Sound Waves & Wavelengths In Our Rooms – Acoustic Fields
					

Room modes can have two major effects on the sound in our home theater... These modes are determined by the length of sound waves or acoustic wavelengths.




					www.acousticfields.com


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> i dont mean having enough bass, im talking about hearing/getting 100% of what the woofer puts out.
> there is no way, you will hear full output from a 10 or 12 in woofer running @50Hz that is 2ft away from you (vs + 6 ft),
> not gonna happen, no matter the room size/output.
> the lower the frequency, the more distance is needed so the wave can build up to full, this isnt something you can "change".
> ...


Whatever now we are getting off base here. This is not about sound waves dude.
Take a chill. Bass can be felt as well as heard. That is the ENTIRE point of a SUB! TO FEEL the music / MOVIE come alive Jesssssss.....


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

only have a problem ppl stating wrong information.
and one thing i really dont like: anyone not my parent/gp or mod/admin, and telling me what i need to do.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> only have a problem ppl stating wrong information.
> and one thing i really dont like: anyone not my parent/gp or mod/admin, and telling me what i need to do.


I agree.
I am sure NOT giving out any WRONG information google and Wiki do NOT KNOW EVERYTHING FOR GOD SAKE! LOL.
Oh and no one is telling you a thing, least of all what to do or what you need to do. Sorry you feel this way.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

It is about sound waves, it all about sound waves. And real stereos don’t need subwoofers 

By stereo, I mean just that, Left and Right.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> It is about sound waves, it all about sound waves. And real stereos don’t need subwoofers
> 
> By stereo, I mean just that, Left and Right.


LOL. So funny.
JUST SO FUNNY!


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

I haven’t heard any recent hifi, but my buddy’s dad was into British hifi from the 90s. Crazy expensive stuff, I haven’t really heard anything better since then. I sure as shit know an AVR can never sound like it.

Rotel, Angstrom, NAD, Cyrus, Citation, Tannoy, Haywood, Nakamichi, Marantz, Linn, Classe, Bryston, Rega are just some of the names I remember.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I haven’t heard any recent hifi, but my buddy’s dad was into British hifi from the 90s. Crazy expensive stuff, I haven’t really heard anything better since then. I sure as shit know an AVR can never sound like it.


That is opinion because well mine sure sounds as good as ones I seen in the hifi stores.
AVR's are more than capable of doing what you are saying they can not, See that is misinformation.
I would pit mine against any in it's class and be more than capable of holding out.

ALSO the misinformation part is you have NOT heard anything since the 90's so what are you basing your AVR can not compete theory on? Conjecture? Feelings? Google told you?
See this is where you need to step aside from the conversation.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh don’t get me wrong I have heard plenty new mainstream stuff, like what we have. Mainstream. Personally, I would not call my setup an audiophile setup, nor would classify yours as an audiophile setup. That’s not to say either of them are garbage, so don’t take it the wrong way, but I can clearly see you have.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

Man, you can be so critical of others, but as soon as someone shows you the same courtesy you get all bitchy


----------



## laszlo (Jan 26, 2020)

sometimes is better to visit a store which has working set-ups and just choose; audio preferences are different for each person ....


----------



## revin (Jan 26, 2020)

> @revin Thank you, so do you think SRS, Dolby etc, breaks the sounds naturalty?


Just  look at the spec's to compare to, SNR, THD, ect for on board /sound  card's there's quite a few that include it in review's, and yes anything added to "alter" the original recording can be a determent sometime's not.

As for a desktop set, the Promedia 2.1 or Edifier even a Fluance setup would be very nice, or even way up to an SVS 2.1 setup but also there is a couple of Logitech's that can fill in at a lower budget and still give you a pleasing audio experience .
I'm still using my Logitech X540 setup albeit with out the rear's hooked last few years, amazing sound, and only issue ever is scratchy volume knob in which I just spray contact cleaner and golden. It's nothing like my $2500 VSX39TX with 4 Polk 75T's and dang sure don't even come close when I just hook up my pair Infinity RSe's to VSX84TXSi for critical stereo music listening,  but it's still very pleasing sound from the 540's
Also something like this for a low budget might fit in for something to look into. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/my-...g-lepai-amp-and-dayton-audio-speakers.627161/
There's quite a few good option's for you depending on how much you can spend.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

I think the BEST is the BEST and having the best is just a state of mind.


----------

